# Groundsman/climber trainee wanted- Milwaukee Metro



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 18, 2006)

One of my clients is willing to pay well for a person who is willing to show up and work hard and learn the buisness.

Drop me a line and I'll pass your info on to him.

:deadhorse:


----------

